# Microsoft SQL Server 2000



## thE_29 (3. Dez 2004)

Hohi!

Also da mit dem Standard JDBC Treiber bei dem ollen SQL Server 2000 nur max. 1 Statement auf einmal offen sein kann (super ... ) habe ich jetzt den MS Treiber installiert (bzw. die jar Files).


Sodala, nach langer konfiguration wie man den die Datenbank anspricht, hats dann geklappt.

Aber es funktionieren manche Selekts net (super!!)

Also manche Tabellen funktionieren einwandfrei, bei manchen schreibt er hin, "ungültiger Objektname"...


Nunja, hätte da ne Frage.


Arbeitet jemand mit dem MS SQL Server 2000? Und gibts bessere Alternativen, bzw wie umgeht man diesen Fehler

"Connection is busy with results for another hstmt"


Falls jemand nen Rat weiß, ich kann alles gebrauchen


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Dez 2004)

ich verwende den freetds Treiber und habe eigentlich keine Probleme da

"ungültiger Objektname"

Sonderzeichen oder sowas in Tabellen und Spaltennamen?

als SELECT * FROM [ANFÄNGERFEHLER].[BLÖD] absetzen


----------



## thE_29 (3. Dez 2004)

nope!

Die Datenbank war nur nicht ausgewählt. Das komisch ist aber, das bei PreparedStatements net mal ne Exception geworfen wurde. Bei normalen schon

habe den Eintrag umändern müssen und hinten was hinzufgefügt und jetzt gehts

Url: jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://localhost:1031;databaseName=npos
Teiber: com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver


----------

